# Air force Related Questions



## Flyingismything (31 Mar 2012)

Hey,


I wanted to know where the canadian air force is currently being used. Are the cf-18s in Afghanistan? If no, where are they? What are they doing?
I'm sorry i'm kind of a noob  

Thank you for the future replies


----------



## smale436 (31 Mar 2012)

No they are not and never were in Afghanistan. They were involved in Libya for 8 months. (I was there with them as a technician) There is much more to the Air Force than the CF-18s though. See this site for much more info. www.airforce.forces.gc.ca


----------



## Sigs Pig (31 Mar 2012)

Some of the CF-18s will be avoiding Lightning tonight...  Stay tuned

ME


----------



## bison33 (2 Apr 2012)

CDNAIRFORCE said:
			
		

> No they are not and never were in Afghanistan. They were involved in Libya for 8 months. (I was there with them as a technician) There is much more to the Air Force than the CF-18s though. See this site for much more info. www.airforce.forces.gc.ca


http://www.rcaf-arc.forces.gc.ca  Fixed it for you ;D


----------

